# my little baby is nearly a year



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ok having probs with the pics


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy (almost) Birthday Todd!!!! I remember when you first got him.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i know its gone so quicky it been a up and down year for me and todd but we are doing great now..... todd lost his 2nd mummy in the summer my rottie bitch had a tumor in her tum..... 

im so glad i got todd before i lost her.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he isnt perfect conformation i know but he isnt the worse either 





ps this haircut is growing out from a 7f miami cut


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Rottie, she was a beautiful girl!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Rottie, she was a beautiful girl!


thank you she was my baby girl and my friend and protector.. i will have another rott one day


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Neat, I've never seen a parti mini before I don't think. I like him a lot. He seems like he has a great personality.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

the minis tend to be quite popular in europe.... its hard to find a mini with good conformation tho as there is alot of byb breeders breeding really poor partis


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, happy almost birthday Todd!  He's so cute, I absolutely love his markings and his fur always looks so beautiful.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you birdie desmond is lovely to


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie and Todd can celebrate together! He is such a cutie - I love his markings!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Todd is Adorable!!! I can't believe he is so grown up~


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Todd really is a sweetheart. His puppy picture on the calendar this month shows what a cute little pup he was. I really like his markings and he always has a smile. You have some great grooming shots of him in different trims. He just looks like he has a lot of hair to work with. 

I am sorry about your rottie. I lost my little girl in March last year. I think about her all the time.

AgilityIG - It's hard to imagine Vinnie being such a little squirt. The picture on the calendar where he has his paw on Robin's face is priceless.

Here's to new year filled with many wonderful memories and lots of pictures! :beer: (I have camera envy)


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely pup, 
I wanted to see what a shaven full tail looks like and seeing it on tod, it looks fab, IMO. i definatley going to try that. not sure if it would look right on roxie right now as the rest of her is so fluffy!
Bec


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful baby! I LOVE the shaved tail look! I think it really suits him!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday, seems like he's a big sweetheart~


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you all x xx


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Todd. What a cutie.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy early birthday little man!! He is just adorable.

So sorry for the loss of your girl.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Todd, you're growing up! What an adorable little man you are.  Happy early birthday. 

And sorry for the loss of your sweet rottie.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guy would it be sad to throw him a doggie party


----------

